# Erfülle die Aufgabe



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

So, ich fang hier mal ein neues Forenspiel an. Wie der Name schon sagt, geht es darum, die Aufgabe des voherigen zu erfüllen, sowie sich für den nächsten eine neue Aufgabe zu überlegen. Das sollten natürlich Aufgaben sein, die sich über ein Forum lösen lassen, also "Räum mein Zimmer auf" wird leider nicht funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Logisch, dass die Aufgaben auch mit der Netetiquette übereinstimmen sollten. Und macht sie nicht zu kompliziert, für ein Forenspiel wird sich wohl kaum einer die Mühe machen wollen, einen dreiseitigen Aufsatz zu verfassen

Ein paar Beispiele:
-Poste das Bild eines Tigers
-Erzähle etwas über deinen Wohnort
oder auch
- Bilde einen Satz aus den Anfangsbuchstaben des Wortes "Hallo"

Euch fällt sicher selbst irgendetwas ein.


Meine Aufgabe lautet: *Beschreibe dich in 5 Worten*


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

chaotisch
faul
durchschnittlich intelligent
müde
fair

*poste eine zeile aus deinem lieblingslied*


----------



## Schwartenmaster (27. März 2009)

Ich mache was ich will, ich tue das woran ich glaube.


poste die Zahl Pi bis zur 101 Nachkommastelle.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2009)

3.1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679 8


Bilde einen Satz aus deinem Nickname (Könnt auch den Vornamen nehmen, wenns leichter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## d2wap (27. März 2009)

Pi = 3,14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679


Beschreibe deinen gestrigen Tag


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Verdammt zu langsam...
(Du hast nur 100 Nachkommastellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

Aufstehn, zur Schule gehn, in der Schule einschlafen, in der schule aufwachen, heim fahren, bissl zocken, bissl surfen, ins bett gehn

beschreibe was du heute abend vor hast


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2009)

Gemütliche Wäsche anziehen, Rechner hochfahren, WoW starten, Leute durch Heros ziehen.
Alles weitere ist morgen in der Früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






picollo0071 schrieb:


> Bilde einen Satz aus deinem Nickname (Könnt auch den Vornamen nehmen, wenns leichter ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

*A*ntwortet *Y*vonne *i*mmer?

recht kurzer Satz, aber mein Nick ist ja auch nicht wirklich lang


*Erzähle einen Traum, den du mal hattest*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. März 2009)

Titanen hocken oberhalb roter Riesenschildkröten auf kleinen Drehstühlen und nuscheln müde okkulte Reime ohne geheime Hinweise.

puh.

mist, zu spät.



> Erzähle einen Traum, den du mal hattest


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

ich liege im bett und ploetzlich oeffnet sich die tuer, und ein baerkopf erscheint ueber der tuer.
dann lauft auch der baer herein und frisst mich )=

mache einen doppelpost


----------



## Alion (27. März 2009)

Schreibe einen Post in dem alle hier im Forum verfügbaren Smilys vorkommen.


----------



## Alion (27. März 2009)

Schreibe einen Post in dem alle hier im Forum verfügbaren Smilys vorkommen.

Edit: sorry wusste ich nicht, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Unmögliche Aufgaben sind nicht erlaubt, denke ich...Es passen nicht alle in einen Post!

Male bei Paint ein Bild von einer Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau,


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Photoshop hätte nutzen dürfen, anstatt Paint, säh es wohl besser aus, aber ich hoffe, die Sau hier gefällt euch auch.. Mit Euter für die Milch, und die Eier sind auch schon eingefärbt, dann hat der Osterhase nächsten Monat weniger zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erzähl ein bisschen was über deine Hobbys*


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

Meine Hobbys sind: Fußball, WoW, mit Freunden was machen, Parkour und Skaten.

*Erzähl mal was von deinem Leben.

*


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

Bin 26 Jahre alt, habe einen 21 Monat alten Sohn, eine wunderschöne Frau und bin glücklich und mein leben sieht zur Zeit so aus:

 Morgens werde ich von meinem Sohn aufgeweckt, weil er natürlich über mich drüber klettern muss, dann gibts kuscheln runde (nur ne kurze muss ja zur arbeit ), dann fahre ich zur arbeit udn sitze den ganzen tag vorm pc und übe mich in html zu lernen  naja dann fahr i nach hause und esse etwas, putz meinem sohn die zähne (oder meine frau macht des) wir bringen ihn zusammen ins bett ... naja udn dann hock i mich wieder vorm pc und mach weiter im html lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is zur zeit mein leben  

*Zitiere einen Absatz aus deinem Lieblingsbuch *


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Rhodos durchtrampelte die freigemachte Bahn bis zum bitteren Ende, verriert dabei immer erschreckendere Details seiner vielfältigen Deformationen und machte dann schließlich vor mir halt. Die unbeholfene Brembsung rief auf seinem Walroßkörper einen letzten konfusen Wellengang des Fettwebes hervor, so wie die Brandung auseinanderbirst, wenn sie sich an den Felsen bricht. Ich sah nun geradewegs zu den kohlschwarzen Fleischhöhlen in seinem verschundenen Gesicht auf, die an prähistorische Grabkammern erinnerten. Diese Abgründe schienen meinen Verstand in sich aufzusaugen. Gleichzeitig hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, als bestaunte ich eine verfallene Kathedrale aus der Sicht eines kleines Touristen, der ich in einem verdrehten Sinne auch war.

*Befolge die Anweisungen in diesem Buffed Thread und poste ein unter diesen Umständen entstandenes Bild und poste hier zu Beweis den Link zu deinem Post*


----------



## Ayi (30. März 2009)

sry, für ein Forenspiel hab ich wenig Interesse, mir irgendetwas herunterzuladen, was über ein Bild zum bearbeiten hinausgeht.. (erst recht keine mir unbekannten .exe dateien) Ich hoffe, du bist also auch mit einem Paint Bild zufrieden, damit es hier mal weiter geht. Sind mehr oder weniger zufällige Striche, es soll zumindest nichts bestimmtes darstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Poste einen Screenshot deines Mainchars.. Schreib noch dazu, um welches Onlinegame es sich handelt. Wenn du willst, kannst du auch noch schreiben, wie die Szene auf dem Screenshot entstanden ist.


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Mainchars... Es handelt sich dabei - wie auch im Bild zu erkennen, um DotA.

Fülle das Weiß mit einem Bild, so dass ein lustiger Comicstrip entsteht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith schrie: "Bitte keine Copypasta, sondern eigene Idee - danke!"


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Hab mir mit GIMP ein wenig Mühe gegeben ^^
Ich hoffe ich treffe den Humoe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nächste Aufgabe:*

Gestalte ein lustiges Comic aus mindestens 2 Bildern mit Mr. T und Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (31. März 2009)

@d2wap      ich lach mich grad schlapp xDxD   geilgeil  ich find dich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (1. April 2009)

Nächste aufgabe :

Finde ein Bild , auf dem Chuck Norris scheiße aussieht!


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

netter stripe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein beitrag zu deiner aufgabe:
wenn das ned mal grauslich ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nächste Aufgabe:
*Finde bei Wikipedia ein Wort mit mehreren Bedeutungen, welches aber in einer Hinsicht mit Essen zu tun haben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Hier iss es bitte schön: Farce

Nächste Aufgabe:
Schreibe ein kleines Gedicht über Buffed.de
(Ich weiß Ich weiß, aber mir fiel nichts besseres ein :-) )


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

Im Buffed.de Forum schreiben wir geschwind
wenn wir Online Gamer sind
Spiele, doch auch Diskussionen
sind dort keine Illusionen.

Auch Items sind dort aufgezählt
damit man weiß, wie man die Mobs quält
Also Leute, kommt alle her,
sich anzumelden ist auch nicht schwer



Ok... damit gewinne ich vermutlich nicht den Nobell Preis, aber mir fiel zu dem Thema einfach nichts besseres ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schau dir die Poster an, die in diesem Thread schon gepostet haben. Such dir einen davon raus und schreibe ein wenig über diese Person, was du über sie weißt, was du vermutest.. Dabei sollen natürlich keine Geheimnisse ausgeplaudert werden, und es reichen ein paar Sätze, die du aus anderen Threads mitbekommen hast, oder die aus der Signatur etc ersichtlich werden, wenn du die Person nicht persönlich kennst.*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Aufstehn, zur Schule gehn, in der Schule einschlafen, in der schule aufwachen, heim fahren, bissl zocken, bissl surfen, ins bett gehn
> 
> beschreibe was du heute abend vor hast




Hört Slipknot und glaube ich Disturbed. Hmm ... Steht extrem auf freizügige Animes/Mangas und wahrscheinlich auch auf Hentais. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Aufgabe:

Denke dir eine Zahl zwischen 1.000.001 und 99.999.999 aus und schreibe sie in bösartiger L337sp34k. *(Voll ausschreiben!)*


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hört Slipknot und glaube ich Disturbed. Hmm ... Steht extrem auf freizügige Animes/Mangas und wahrscheinlich auch auf Hentais.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



31|\|U|\|D4(|-|7Z19/\/\1LL10|\|3|\|Dr31|-|U|\|D3r7|\|3U|\|Z1974U$3|\|D31|\||-|U|\|D3r7Phü|\|PhU|\|D$3(|-|Z1 9 

Nächste aufgabe: 

Finde heraus welche zahl gesucht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ den unter mir : Wenn Bösartig , dann richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> 31|\|U|\|D4(|-|7Z19/\/\1LL10|\|3|\|Dr31|-|U|\|D3r7|\|3U|\|Z1974U$3|\|D31|\||-|U|\|D3r7Phü|\|PhU|\|D$3(|-|Z1 9
> 
> Nächste aufgabe:
> 
> ...



WHAT THE FUCK!!! Moment, dass wird dauern xD. Ich editiere es gleich.

Edit: Ne sry, darauf komm ich garnicht klar.^^

Edit #2: 31hundertachtzigmillionen390tausend100 5und60

So... jetzt: 83.390.165

richtig?


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. April 2009)

hehe soll ichs schon auflösen? ;D wenn du magst kriegste die zahl per pn , damit dus wenigstens weisst xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!! Moment, dass wird dauern xD. Ich editiere es gleich.
> 
> Edit: Ne sry, darauf komm ich garnicht klar.^^
> 
> ...



Halte ne : 81.390.165 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Halte ne : 81.390.165 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ding Ding Ding.

Das ist Richtig !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Ok, dann die nächste Aufgabe:

Gib das Wort "Kaputt" bei Google ein, wähle ein Bild aus, auf dem ein Mensch zu sehen ist und denke dir dazu eine kurze (2-3 Sätze) Geschichte aus.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Lars. Der Lar hat zum Geburtstag ein Mini-Keyboard bekommen. So ein Minikeyboard wird mit batterien betribeen.
Batterien geben irgendwann ihren Geist auf,w eil sie leer werden. Dann kann der Lars uns nicht mehr mit seinen Liedern nerven.
Und nächste Woche lernt ihr, wie man mit leeren Batterien die Umwelt verschmutzen kann....


Nächste Aufgabe:
Installiere ein Windows ME Betribebssystem bei dir auf deinem Rechner fehlerfrei und... ach ne... zu schwer...geht ja garnich,.. ok... dann:

Besorge dir eine Virtualisierungssoftware (z.B. Sun Virtual Box oder Microsoft Virtual PC (beide kostenlos)) und lade dir ein Linux herunter (kleines Linux gibts schon ab 50 MB - tipp: DSL (Damn Small Linux). Virtualisiere dann mit der Software das Linux und schreibe in die Kommandozeile "Hallo Buffed Forum"
und als Beweis das es auch dein Destop ist machst du eine Bildschirmkopie des ganzen Desktops von dir mit dem emulierten Linux und postest ihn hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Du Hast Glück das ich mit Virtuellen Maschinen arbeiten muss.

Aber sowas wie ne Command Line hab ich nicht gefunden ^^

[attachment=7174:liniux.JPG]

Neue Aufgabe: Suche ein Garfield Comic den du lustig findest und poste ihn hier.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Bei DSL inst die "Konsole" wie bei allen Linux Distributionen die Kommandozeile. Das Terminal. Der schwarze Bildschirm der Macht ^^
Aber das genügt auch voll und ganz. Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner Aufgabe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Dark Legacy Comics



*Meine neue Aufgabe:*
Gehe in den Allgemein-Thread und suche dir eines der ersten Threads aus. Kommentiere dann den Threadtitel den du dir ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: d2wap war schneller.. auch wenn er jetzt keinen Garfield Comic gepostet hat, erfülle ich seine Aufgabe dann mal.. Meine Lösung von Mikeys Aufgabe lass ich dennoch stehen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97641


Schreibe eine kleine Geschichte, in der folgende Wörter mindestens einmal vorkommen sollen (die Reihenfolge ist egal)
_- Nacht
- Erfindung
- unheimlich
- Baby
- Wolf
- erschöpft_


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Nana d2wap, besser lesen^^
Naja Linux....kein kommentar

Topic:

Als ich gestern Nacht an meiner Erfindung gearbeitet habe, lief mir ein Kalter Schauer über den Rücken den plötzlich hörte
ich wie draußen im Wald ein Baby zu weinen begann. Es war mir sehr unheimlich den ich war der einzige der in der Umgebung wohnte.

Ich packte meinen letzten Rest Mut zusammen und versuchte der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Langsam tapste ich in die Kalte Nacht hinaus.
Es war stockdunkel und in der Ferne hörte ich noch immer das weinende Baby. Eine Stunde suchte ich nach dem Baby, und als ich voller erschöpfung schon fast aufgeben wollte, enteckte ich es. Es lag in der nassen Wiese. Plötzlich hörte ich ein Knurren und hinter mir stand ein Wolf. Ich war nicht sicher ob der Wolf das Baby beschütze....

to be continued.... :-)

Nächste Aufgabe: Schreibe die Geschichte weiter mit den Wörtern

-befreit
-Morgen
-Familie
-Angst
-Trüb


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

// offtopic: ja stimmt. cih ignoriere das wort garfield gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//ontopic
Doch befreit von all dem Übel wachte ich im selben Moment schweißgebadet auf. Es war nur ein Alptraum.
Am nächsten Morgen vergewisserte ich mich im Garten und suchte im Morgenlicht nach Fußspuren von mir, die nach draußen führten. Doch beim Gang über den weißen Flockati im Wohnzimmer merkte ich, dass ich braune Flecken hinterlasse.
Zu allem Überfluss fand cih dann tatsächlich Spuren von mir. Das passt alles!

Zur Sicherheit befragte ich meine Familie, ob ich nachts weggewesen sei.
Die Angst in mir dies wirklich erlebt zu haben stieg immer weiter - zumal ich wohl einen Blackout gehabt haben muss, sofern mein Traum der Realität entspricht.
Doch Träume sind Schäume.
Eventuell war ich nur schlafwandeln. Oder habe den Müll rausgebracht ohne Schuhe. Wer weiß...

Doch in der trüben Morgenluft bemerkte ich ein Wesen in der Hecke, welches mich mit seinen grauen Augen anstarrte!


Neue Aufgabe:
Mache aus diesem Thread KEINE "setze die Geschichte fort"-Thread und finde ein apruptes Ende für die Geschichte in nur 3 Sätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

LoL

Ich ging ins Haus, und holte einen Hundekeks.
Ich ging hinaus und gab dem Wesen den Keks.
Das Wesen ging davon.

Aus!! :-)

Nächste Aufgabe: 
Versuche zu erklären warum du lieber Pepsi bzw Cola trinkst!


----------



## Naarg (2. April 2009)

Das ist Leicht. In den Pepsiflaschen ist mehr Flüssigkeit drinnen, Pepsi kostet weniger, und wenn man mal den Geschmack vergleicht, kommt Pepsi meistens auch besser.
Auch beim persönlichen Geschmacksvergleich gilt:

Cola = Pepsi
Cola Light < Pepsi light
Cola Light Zitrone < Pepsi Twist
Cola Zero < Pepsi Maxx
Cola 0 Coffein Konkurrenzlos
Cola Vanille Konkurrenzlos
*Aufgabe: Stelle eine Aufgabe, deren Lösung mindestens 15 Minuten benötigt*


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Die Aufgabenerfüllung und meine neue Aufgabe fallen somit unter eine Kategorie.

Wir haben gerade lt. meiner Uhr 11:38 Uhr.
Poste frühestens 15 Minuten später  (also ab 11:53 Uhr) ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Soviel Zeit hab ich nicht mehr, es ist gleich Mittagspause.^^

Letzte Aufgabe von mir für heute:
(Auflösung wenns keiner weiß, gibts morgen)

In einem Hafen hatten vier Schiffe festgemacht. Am Mittag des 2. Januar 1953 verließen sie gleichzeitig den Hafen. Es ist bekannt, dass das erste Schiff alle 4 Wochen in diesen Hafen zurückkehrte, das zweite Schiff alle 8 Wochen, das dritte alle 12 Wochen und das vierte alle 16 Wochen. Wann trafen alle Schiffe das erste Mal wieder in diesem Hafen zusammen?


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Das ist mal eine einfache Aufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datum spielt mal keine Rolle.
Der Intervall zählt! Und zwar sind aus 4 8 12 und 16 das kleineste gemeinsame Vielfache 48...
Demnach sollten die Schiffe nach 48 Tagen wieder zusammentreffen... WEIL: Jede Zahl mal einem Multiplikator ergibt nur dann Sinn, wenn dies auch bei allen anderen Schiffen passt (natürlcih vorausgesetzt die Schiffe legen am selben Tag wieder ab und trödeön nich rum ^^ )

Und wenn der Februar in diesem Jahr 1953 kein Schaltjahr ist (was ich schwer annehme!), dann sollten es 48 Wochen sein... das  netsprich *kalender frag* .. dem.. 4.12.1953 ....

Richtig gerechnet?


Wenn ja:
Next One:
*Male eine Skizze in Paint zur oben gestellten Aufgabe*


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

mit Paint? na du bist lustig

egal, hier ist mein Ergebnis.. Das Bild zeigt einen Zeitpunkt, als nur ein Schiff im Hafen war.
Zugegeben: die Proportionen stimmen nicht und es ist krumm und schief... Aber macht ihr es mal besser mit einem Programm wie Paint. Wie ich schon bei der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau sagte: mit Photoshop säh es besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema Schiffe sind: Erzähle von einer Schiffsreise, die du mal gemacht hast. (egal ob es nur ne Hafenrundfahrt war oder ein Fährschiff, aber auf irgendeinem Schiff bist du sicher schon mal gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )*


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Als wir das Boot sahen, wussten wir, dass es Wahnsinn ist.
Es war uns egal!
Da lag so ein bescheuertes, uraltes Ruderdings am Steg, wie man sie immer in den Piratenfilme sieht.
Wir haben uns ein paar Äste gekrallt und sind ein bisschen rumgepaddelt.
Als wir nach zwei Stunden immer noch nicht untergegangen waren, taufen wir das Teil "Mr. Unbreakable".
Heute liegt das vermosste Boot immernoch am Steg.

Wie ist deine letzte Beziehung, die zuende gegangen ist, zuende gegangen?


----------



## Night falls (2. April 2009)

Ick heb die Beziehung beendet, weel mer uns ussenander jelebt hatten!

Erkläre den Witz an folgendem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ziemlich einfach sein^^


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine einfache Aufgabe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist, dachte mir das is schwieriger gg
Is natürlich richtig!

Zur jetzigen Aufgabe,

auch für den Fall das ich mich hier zum Affen mache :-)

Ich komm nicht drauf.

Vielleicht weil auf dem Bild von dem Typen der 2te Fuß von dem Tier fehlt? -.-


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Wenn das eine ein Comiczeichner wäre und der andere ien Fan, der das Werk präsentiert, würd cih auf den Creative Director von South Park tippen ^^
Oder der Witz besteht darin, dass ein langhaariger junger Mann der nix außer Gitarren und Schlagzeug im Kopf hat sich über diesen kleinen knuffigen Freund auf dem Blatt freut..
Wobei eine Ähnlichkeit zwischen dem Vieh auf dem Blatt und dem Typ der es hält besteht ^^

Löse auf, poste korrekt und neue aufgabe. ^^


----------



## Night falls (3. April 2009)

Ich lös mal auf... Man hätte eigentlich auch ohne Vorwissen über die URL des Bildes dran kommen können^^

Der Bär auf dem Bild ist der sog. "Pedobear". Er wird immer mit minderjährigen Mädchen in Bilder oder Filme reinkopiert, und hat es dann auf sie abgesehen. Der Mann, der das Bild unterschrieben hat, ist Chris Hansen. Jemand der bekannt dafür ist, Kinderpornografie zu bekämpfen und Internetchats zu filzen... O:

Hier ein typisches Aufeinandertreffen der beiden Charaktere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb mal FFA, weil ich grad keine Muße hab, mit was originelles auszudenken.


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

muss man den kennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na egal, ich schreib dann mal die nächste Aufgabe

_Hast du je in einem Rollenspiel mitgespielt? Wenn ja, beschreibe einen RPG-Charakter von dir. Wenn nein, schreibe auf, warum du das bisher noch nicht gemacht hast_


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

ich spiele immer wieder rollenspiele, aber nicht pnp sondern welche wo man gespraeche fuehrt (auch bei kaempfen)  fuehrt.
ich habe keinen char, weil ich normalerweise der spielleiter bin



Zeige ein foto von dir als Kind


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

ein richtiges Kinderfoto hab ich leider grad nicht parat, aber das hier ist auch schon etwas älter:



*Zeichne irgendetwas, scann es ein und poste dein Ergebnis. Es muss auch nicht super aussehen, wenn ihr nicht gut zeichnen könnt, reichen auch Strichmännchen.. Alternativ könnt ihr auch irgendwas mit Paint zeichnen*


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

Hier meine grandiosen Zeichenkünste! hab keinen Scanner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Aufgabe:

Poste mindestens 100(!) verschiedene Adjektive auf deutsch.

EDIT: 
Beispiel : Schön, reich - usw.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. April 2009)

böse, gut, blau, weiß, rot, grün, gelb, lila, rosa, pink, bunt, hellblau, dunkelblau, hellgrün, dunkelgrün, hellbraun, dunkelbraun, weinrot, blutig, nass, feucht, trocken, triefend, stinkig, abartig, widerwärtig, widerlich, böswillig, liebenswürdig, schnell, langsam, blond, braun, schwarz, blutrot, dunkel, hell, tiefschwarz, nachtschwarz, taghell, schön, hässlich, natürlich, aufgetakelt, reich, arm, groß, klein, mittel, laut, leise, ohrenbetäubed, langweilig, fordernd, übel, schlecht, mies, mieserabel, ätzend, kochend, blubbernd, brodelnd, brütend, krustig, kantig, eckig, rund, oval, glänzend, matt, rau, glatt, gerillt, gezackt, gewellt, schlimm, grausam, gruselig, lachend, grinsend, weinend, heulend, flennend, hustend, flüsternd, geifernd, sabbernd, tobend, wütend, brüllend, nebelig, regnerisch, sonnig, verweht, verwelkt, verwandt, verwittert, verstört, verflucht

Müssten 100 sein.^^

Nächste Aufgabe: Schreibe eine Geschichte, in denen mindestens 30 Dieser Wörter vorkommen.


----------



## Error2000 (6. April 2009)

Hier haste deine Geschichte. Sind genau 30:

An einem *regnerisch*en Nachmittag ging ich nach draußen. Da wurde es plötzlich *sonnig*, denn der *tobend*e Wind hatte die Wolken *verweht*. *Langsam* tauchte ein *heller*, *rund*er, *groß*er Regenbogen am *taghell*en Horizont auf. Er strahlte *blau, weiß, rot, grün, gelb, lila, rosa, pink, hellblau, dunkelblau, hellgrün, dunkelgrün, hellbraun, dunkelbraun und weinrot*. Die Wiese war nun auch nicht mehr *nass* oder *feucht* sondern ganz *trocken*. *Lachend* und *sabbernd* ging ich wieder ins Haus und freute mich über dieses *schön*e Erlebnis.


Nächste Aufgabe:
Kopiere das Bild aus meiner Signatur. Spiegle es um 180° um die x- und y-Achse. Setze es in Kontrast, lad es hoch und poste es hier rein!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> *Lachend* und *sabbernd* ging ich wieder ins Haus und freute mich über dieses *schön*e Erlebnis.



Epic! xD


----------



## Ayi (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das meinte ich mit: mit Photoshop säh mein Zeug besser aus als mit Paint: Die Konturen von dem Jaguar unten habe ich per Hand gezeichnet, eingescannt und mit Photoshop coleriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eure Aufgabe ist es nun, sich einen Namen für den Jaguar zu überlegen, sowie aufzuschreiben, wovon er denn gerade träumt. Lasst eurer Fantasie freien Lauf ^^*


----------



## GuuL (6. April 2009)

Ayi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sein Name ist Klaus von es ist dreiviertel 2
und er denkt an den schönen Feierabend und was er alles tun wird mit seiner guten Freundin ...
aber leider ist es noch eine lange Zeit bis dahin wird er noch ein wenig schlafen und um 4 uhr wacht er auf und fällt vom baum -> T O T

ok aufgabe : poste ein lustiges icq gespräch (msn oder sonstiges)


----------



## picollo0071 (6. April 2009)

<Nimm> He, Harald, hast du nicht irgendwas bei mir vergessen als du die cds holen warts ?  
<Horaz> Nein wüsste nicht was, Zigarretten, Schlüssel, Geldbörse, Pullover, ka ..?  
<Nimm> hmm, wie wärs mit deiner Tochter ?  
<Horaz>... Scheiße bin schon unterwegs !!!!! SRY ALTER  
<Nimm> np ... np

german-bash.org


Neue Aufgabe: schreibe ein Bewerbungsschreiben für den posten eines Sesselwärmers.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Max Mustermann
Musterstr. 232
78974 Musterstadt

01.04.2009


Bewerbung als Sesselwärmer


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

durch einen Aufruf in einem Communityforum für Onlinerollenspiele habe ich von Ihrer freien Stelle gehört.
Aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrungen mit Sitzmöbeln aller Art habe ich mich auf Sessel spezialisiert und bringe eine Menge Erfahrung mit.

Interesse? Dann laden Sie mich einfach zum Probewärmen ein!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Max Mustermann



Next One:
Schreibe eine positive Antwort auf diese bewerbung zurück und lade Max Mustermann zum Probewärmen ein


----------



## picollo0071 (6. April 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ihre Einschlägige Erfahrung sagt uns sehr zu. Deshalb bitten wir Sie am 13.37.2009 um 13:37 zu einem Probewerben mit anschließendem gespräch ein.
Sollten Sie diesen Terbin nicht wahrnehmen können, senden Sie uns bitte ein Vorgewärmtes Sitzkissen, und vereinbaren Sie mit unserem Sekretairat einen neuen Termin.

Mit gewärmten Grüßen

Gabriel


Neue Aufgabe:

Mach eine Großaufnahme deiner Nase, und postes sie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Awas Spaß xD


Hier is sie^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neue Aufgabe

Schreibe einen sinnvollen (naja nich so ernst^^ kann uch lustig und nonsense sein) und zusammenhängenden Text mit 450 Wörtern und verwende folgende Wörter:

*Peter - Gaudi - Hütte - Kondom - Karneval - Sau - Drache - Handball - Halle - Parkett - Küche - Bett - Sex*


bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Neue Aufgabe
> 
> Schreibe einen sinnvollen (naja nich so ernst^^ kann uch lustig und nonsense sein) und zusammenhängenden Text mit 450 Wörtern und verwende folgende Wörter:
> 
> ...



Ich glaub nicht, dass auch nur irgendjemand hier einen Aufsatz schreiben will..
Mal schauen wie die anderen reagieren


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Genau 450 Wörter? Und Sinnvoll? Mist.. wollt schon LoremIpsum dafür verwenden ^^
Aufgabe ist aber Aufgabe...

Hier die Lösung:


> Ein User im Buffed-Foum bat in einem Spiele-Threrad darum, dass man eine halbwegs lustige Geschichte aus bestimmten Wörtern erstellt und diese aus vierhundertfünfzig Wörtern bestehen soll.
> Da die Wörter doch etwas kurios waren und den ein oder anderen Schelm wohl verleiten würden etwas nicht ganz so sinnvolles zu schreiben, gab es auch Hinterfragungen diesbezüglich.
> Wenn man einmal versucht hat einen solchen Aufsatz zu schreiben, dann wird einem die Wörterzähl-Funktion in Microsoft Word (oder in einem beliebigen anderen Editor) schnell aufzeigen, wie viel vierhundertfünfzig Wörter doch sein können.
> Da sich aber niemand bereit erklärte über Nacht diese fragwürdige Aufgabe zu erfüllen, so stellte ich mich meinem Schicksal und schriebe just in diesem Moment die Geschichte.
> ...



Laut Word genau 450 Wörter und 2757 Zeichen. So. Nun stell ich mal eine fiese Aufgabe:

*Neue Aufgabe*
Verkleide dich als Pirat und poste das Bild hier!
RL-Fotos mit Verkleidung bevorzugt - zur Not geht auch ein digital verändertes Bild.
ABER: nur seinen kopf auf einen Piraten setzen gilt nicht.


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> *Neue Aufgabe*
> Verkleide dich als Pirat und poste das Bild hier!
> RL-Fotos mit Verkleidung bevorzugt - zur Not geht auch ein digital verändertes Bild.
> ABER: nur seinen kopf auf einen Piraten setzen gilt nicht.



hrhr, ich wollte mich mit meinem schatz die tage als pirat verkleiden und alle drei teile fluch der karibik gucken ^^
mal gucken,w enn bis dahin noch niemand was gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> hrhr, ich wollte mich mit meinem schatz die tage als pirat verkleiden und alle drei teile fluch der karibik gucken ^^
> mal gucken,w enn bis dahin noch niemand was gepostet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Harrr! Captain Jack Sparrow begrüßt das sicher sehr! Klar soweit?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Die Piraten-Aufgabe hat den Thread gekillt. -.-


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab in ein Foto meiner Freundin Piratenaccessoirs eingefügt. Gilt des auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Ich bezweifel zwar das es diene Freundin ist aufgrund der "Grogflasche" .. aber FFA



@ tonk pils
seh ich anders... herausforderungen machen es interessant.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel zwar das es diene Freundin ist aufgrund der "Grogflasche" .. aber FFA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist keine Herausforderung, sondern eine Aufforderung, sich vor Millionen von Internetnutzern bekloppt zu machen.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

So wie zig andere Aufgaben hier,....
Back2Topic


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

> Ich bezweifel zwar das es diene Freundin ist aufgrund der "Grogflasche"



Ach was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Da da ja jetzt das tolle Foto ist geb ich mal ne Aufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Voraufgabe: räum herumstehendes Zeug auf dem Boden aus dem Weg und verschaff Dir freie Bahn)
Deine Aufgabe: Steh auf, dreh Dich 10x im Kreis, setz Dich dann so schnell es geht wieder an den PC und tippe folgenden Satz, ohne dabei Rechtschreibefehler zu korrigieren:
Das Rundherumummichherumrumdrehengedrehe macht meinen Kopf ganz wischiwaschiwuschig.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. April 2009)

Da das in der Arbeit vemrutlich nicht so gut ankommt, wenn ich jetzt aufstehe und mich 10 mal im Kreis drehe, mach ich das von daheim dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ayi (15. April 2009)

Das runndherumummichgerfehe macht meinen kopf ganz wischieaschiwuschig

*Stell dir vor, du seist Erfinder. An was für einer Erfindung arbeitest du gerade? Also: Wie heißt sie? Wozu dient sie? Und wie sieht sie aus? (Beschreibung reicht aus, ansonsten kannst du auch eine Zeichnung posten). Es ist egal, wie absurd die Erfindung ist, sie muss nicht realistisch sein, aber kreativ im bestem Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Bellthane (15. April 2009)

Ein Freund und ich arbeiten schon seit längerer Zeit an einem Raclue. Dabei gehts um folgendes: Hoffentlich kennt jeder von euch Raclette und Fondue. Wir lieben zwar beides aber jedes hat auch seine Nachteile. Wir wollen eben die Vorteile von beidem zusammenfügen und wie gesagt Raclue erfinden.^^

Wir haben uns das so vorgestellt, dass der Topf des Fondues über einer Flamme heiß wird. Währenddessen werden die kleinen Pfannen, die es ja beim Raclette gibt, von oben und unten auch beheizt und voila man hat Raclue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 1:
Nächste Aufgabe:

*Besorge mir Informationen über ein gewisses Lied. Ich sag nur den Titel und will aber den Interpret wissen, dass Jahr aus dem es kommt und wo man es herbekommt.*

Edit 2:
*Das Lied sollte ich ja auch noch sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es heißt "Badetag".*


----------



## Ayi (16. April 2009)

Also mit Hilfe von Google fand ich einen Interpreten zum Lied: Joachim Schäfer und es stammt aus dem Jahr 1977. Kenne weder den Interpreten noch das Lied, das war vor meiner Zeit, aber damit sollte die Aufgabe wohl trotzdem erfüllt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, wo du es herbekommst fehlt ja noch: Frag einfach den Peter aus dem Forum da nach ner Kopie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.deutschesgold.de/forum/index.ph...tart=0#msg_5502



*Schreibe deine Aufgabe für die nächste Person rückwärts, also indem du mit dem letzten Buchstaben des Satzes anfängst und mit dem ersten aufhörst.*


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

)sinbegrE nie run thcin osla , wsu tah elietroV niereV rehclew muraW( .etnnök nehegsua )WVS-VSH( grubmaH ni 90.4.22 .iM ma liepslanifblaH-BFD sad eiw ,egelrebÜ


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Nicht nur ein Ergebnis?
Nungut... also:

HSV : Werder --- geht aus: 2:1

Es regnet. Rutschige Bedingungen.
Nachdem ein Pfostenschuss von Werder in der 12. Minute beim Zurückkommena gebfälscht wird und so ein Eigentor gibt steht es 0:1 für Werder.
Nach einer gelb-roten Karte für einen HSV-Spieler in der 50. Minute sieht es schlecht aus. Aber die Führung von Werder macht zu schafffen...
Schließlich 2 Wechsel beim HSV.
Zackbums steht es 1:1 - in der 62. Minute dank Freistoß.
Noch ein Wechsel. Werder wechselt einmal, HSV noch einmal. Es ist die 79. Minute.
Durch einen Abwehrfehler macht HSV das Haus dicht: 86. Minute: 2:1 - trotz Unterzahl.
Dann passiert nichts mehr.... Endstand 2:1 - ole!



*Nächste Aufgabe:*

Such dir ein lustiges Youtube Video, poste es hier und mach einen Kommentar darunter, als würdest du es als seriöser Nachrichtensprecher kommentieren!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Ja und da haben wir es doch. Der kleine Michael, so wie er es schon tausende Male gezeigt hat, stößt seinen Kriegsschrei aus und rennt seinem Gegner hinterher. Doch Moment, was ist das? Oh nein, er lässt sich von der Kamera ablenken und ... aua, das muss weh getan haben. Tja Michael, vielleicht schaffst du es beim nächsten Mal.
Ich verabschiede mich von Ihnen, meine Damen und Herren und gebe zurück ins Studio.


Nächste Aufgabe:

Entwickle mit Paint eine neuartige Maschine und sage, was es sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2009)

Ich präsentiere: die rollende Keksmaschine!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie ist dazu da um jemandem der Trost nötig hat eine ganze Wagenladung voll Kekse zu schicken. Das beste daran: sie produziert selbständig Kekse, dazu muss man nur Keks-O-Mat-Pulver reinschütten, schliessen, auf den "AN"-Knopf drücken und fertig.


Nächste Aufgabe:
Stell Dir vor Du würdest zum Nachnamen "Metzger" heissen, wärst aber Vegetarier und möchtest einen Richter dazu bringen, Deinen Namen ändern zu lassen. Der Richter wäre in seiner Freizeit amtierender Grillmeister seines Quartiers und somit vom Fleischessen vollkommen überzeugt. Beschreibe was Du ihm sagen würdest und wie er reagieren täte.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

//offtopic: Geniale AUfgabe! GIEF MORE INPUT!!!!


Zur Aufgabe:

Da ich ein Vegetarier bin, scheue ich es in Verbindung gebracht zu werden, welches nicht meinem Lebensstandard entspricht, geschweige denn, mit etwas in Verbindung zu bringen, welches mit meiner moralischen und ethischen Überzeugung im Zwiespalt steht.
Wenngleich Ihnen dieser Zwiespalt aufgrund Ihres Hobbys und Stellung gleichgültig sein möge, so ist es dies für mich nicht.
Fleisch und tierische Produkte sind für andere Menschen in Ordnung, für mich aber nicht. 
Ebensowenig wie eine Frau mit Nachnamen Hühnchen heißen möchte, möchte ich Metzger heißen.
Deswegen beantrage ich die Namensänderung von Metzger in Wiesengraser. 


Nächste Aufgabe: 
Spiele eine zehnköpfige Jury und entscheide wie in einem US-Spielfilm lautstark udn kontrovers über die Aussage und komme zu einem Urteil für den Richter
(Auch wenn für eine Namensänderung keine Jury benötigt wird macht es denncoh spaß sich sowas vorzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ayi (19. April 2009)

Zuerst sollte ich unsere Jury vielleicht vorstellen

1. Rita Rosenkohl, Vorsitzende des Vereins der FVG  (Freunde der Vegetarischen Genüsse)
2. Thomas Bagger, Freund und Nachbar des Richters
3. Michael Marson, ein echter Metzger aus der Nachbarschaft
4. Susi Sander, Verlobte von Herrn Metzger
5. Fabian T. Müller, ein Neugieriger, der weder mit Herrn Metzger noch mit dem Richter etwas zu tun hat, sich aber in die Jury eingeschlichen hat
6. Fritz Steinbeißer, ein flüchtiger Bekannter von Herrn Metzger
7. Bernd Blech, Einzelhandelskaufmann
8. Adrian Grün, Mitglied des FVG
9. Uta Brandskol, eine pensonierte ehemalige Lehrerin des Richters
10. Max Makon, Mitglied des FFL (Fabelhafte Fleisch Liebhaber)

Soviel dazu. Um es einfacher zu machen, werde ich bei der Debatte nur die Nummern der Sprecher aufschreiben, und nicht den ganzen Namen. Also 1 für Rita Rosenkohl, 2 für Thomas Bagger usw


8.  Vielleicht sind wir Freunde der Vegetarischen Genüsse Anstoß an Herrn Metzgers Idee, seinen Namen umzubenennen. Er hatte sich schon einmal bei uns beworben, aber bei diesem Namen konnten wir seinen Antrag nicht akzeptieren. 
1. Genau so war es. Mit dem Namen Wiesengraser jedoch stünde einer Aufnahme nichts mehr im Wege. Von daher plädiere ich dafür, dass... (wird unterbrochen)
5. Das ist doch alles Blödsinn! Mein Name ist auch an einen Beruf angelehnt, und obwohl ich Straßenfeger bin und kein Müller in Wirklichkeit, beantrage ich deshalb nicht gleich eine Namensänderung!
1. Bei Ihnen ist das vielleicht noch was anderes, da ist der Name nicht weiter schlimm, aber ... (wird unterbrochen)
3. Was gibts am Namen Metzger auszusetzen? Ich würde gerne Metzger mit Nachnamen heißen, Marson ist so nichtssagend. Es ist eine Schande, einen so schönen Namen umbenennen zu wollen, jawohl, eine Schande!
1. (etwas gereizt, da man sie ständig unterbrach) Was mischen Sie sich da ein? Vielleicht ist der Name Metzger für Sie schön, aber für einen Vegetarier eben nicht!
8. Da kann ich Frau Rosenkohl nur zustimmen!
3. Es ist eine Schande, eine verdammte Schande!
4. Gerd, also Herr Metzger, und ich, wir wollen bald heiraten! Und ich würde auch lieber Wiesengraser mit Nachnamen heißen als Metzger!
3. (flucht weiterhin darüber, dass es eine Schande sei)
5. Herr Marson, nun übertreiben Sie aber!
10. Der Meinung bin ich aber nicht! Es gibt nichts schöneres, als ein schönes gebratenes Steak! Metzger klingt viel besser als Wiesengraser
3. Eben!
4. Das denken Gerd und ich eben nicht! Wir .. (wird unterbrochen)
2. Da haben Sie Recht, Herr Makon! Mein Freund Kurt, also unser lieber Richter hier, hält auch öfters mal Grillfeten in seinem Garten! Da müssen Sie mal vorbeikommen!
9. Selbst ich wurde schon einmal von ihm eingeladen, und für seine Grillfeten hätte er ganz locker die Note 1+ verdient!
1. (gereizt) Fleisch ist Mord! Herr Metzger ist sich dessen bewusst und möchte nun einen vernünftigen Namen!
3. Hat Ihnen das Grünzeug jetzt völlig den Verstand vernebelt?
10. Wenn Fleisch Mord wäre, säße ich schon längst im Knast und ... (wird unterbrochen)
1. Sie.. Sie Monster! Wenn hier einem der Verstand vernebelt ist, dann bei Ihnen! Sie stinkender.. fauler Fleischfresser!
6. Beruhigen Sie sich, Frau Rosenkohl, keine Beleidigungen hier. Ich ... (wird unterbrochen)
3. Immer noch besser ein stinkender fauler Fleischfresser als eine unnütze dicke grasfressende Kuh! 
10. Ach, eine Kuh auf dem Grill, darauf hätte ich jetzt Lust!
6. (etwas lauter) Ruhe, alle miteinander! Ich bin der Meinung, dass Herr Metzger das Recht haben sollte, selbst zu entscheiden, wie er heißen möchte. Wir müssten uns da nicht einmischen!
7. Eben, mir ist egal, wie meine Kunden heißen, solange sie bei mir einkaufen und die Kasse stimmt!
4. Und wir sind nun mal der Meinung, dass Wiesengraser viel schöner ist als Metzger. Wir beide sind überzeugte Vegetarier, was sollen wir unseren Kindern später mal sagen, wenn sie Metzger heißen müssen?
5. Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass eine Namensänderung übertrieben wäre!
3. Nicht nur übertrieben, es wäre eine Schande!
8. (genervt) Jetzt fangen Sie nicht schon wieder damit an!
4. Hört mir überhaubt irgendjemand zu?
1. Verzeihen Sie, Frau Sander. Aber Sie haben natürlich Recht, so einen Namen sollte man Kindern nicht antun!
3. (verzieht das Gesicht, sagt aber diesmal nichts)
10. Kinder, die Wiesengraser mit Nachnamen heißen, landen bei mir auf dem Grill!
2. Das würde Kurt sicher auch gefallen!
4. (empört) Lassen Sie meine zukünftigen Kinder aus dem Spiel! Sie...

Die Debatte wird durch ein lautes "Ruhe im Gerichtssaal!" unterbrochen. Der Richter meldet sich zu Wort. "Ich werde nun zu einem Urteil kommen. Herrn Metzgers Antrag auf Namensänderung wird stattgegeben. Zu den Gründen: Wie Herr Steinbeißer schon einwarf, sollte die Entscheidung, wie er denn gerne heißen möchte, bei Herrn Metzger liegen. Und da von moralischer und ethischer Sicht nichts gegen den Namen Wiesengraser spricht, steht einer Namensänderung nichts mehr im Wege." Etwas leiser fügt der Richter noch hinzu. "Außerdem ist das der einfachste Weg, diesen ganzen Chaoshaufen hier wieder loszuwerden!" Er lässt seinen Blick auf die Jury schweifen.



Ich hoffe, es hat euch gefallen. Mir hat das Schreiben jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw, ich bin selbst Vegetarier, aber Metzger heiße ich zum Glück nicht ^^)


*Nächste Aufgabe: Schreibe auf, wie die einzelnen Jurymitglieder auf das Urteil des Richters reagieren. (zu jedem mindestens ein, zwei Sätze)*


----------



## One of them (24. April 2009)

- Rita Rosenkohl: Freut sich und geht gleich zu Herrn Metzger, um die Formalitäten zu erledigen für die Vereins-Aufnahme 
- Thomas Bagger seufzt, aber macht ansonsten nciht viel
- Michael Marson verlässt laut fluchend den Gerichtssaal
- Susi Sander geht ebenfalls zu ihrem Verlobten und schlägt vor, zur Feier des Tages essen zu gehen
- Fabian F. Müller findet eine Namensänderung zwar weiterhin übertrieben, aber im Großem und Ganzen ist ihm das alles egal
- Fritz Steinbeißer ist mit dem Ergebnis soweit zufrieden und verlässt grinsend den Saal
- Bernd Blecht verlässt den Saal, ohne großes Interesse an dem Ergebnis zu zeigen
- Adrian Grün hilft Rita bei den Formalitäten
- Uta Brandkol unterhält sich mit dem Richter über Grillfeten, das Ergebnis des Urteils ist ihr jedoch mehr oder weniger egal
- Max Makon gesellt sich zu Michael Marson und flucht mit ihm darüber, wie man einen so schönen Namen ändern kann


Hoffe das ist so etwa gemeint.


Neue Aufgabe: 
- Schließe die Augen und tippe blind auf der Tastatur herum, poste dein Ergebnis im Forum
- Nun kommt der größte Teil der Aufgabe: Bilde nun einen Satz aus deinen blind getippten Buchstaben

Zahlen, Kommata und ähnliches, das du beim Tippen mit erwischt hast, kannst du für die Satzbildung ganz einfach ignorieren. Wie lang dein Getippsel wird, ist dir überlassen, je länger du tippst, desto länger wird dann natürlich auch der Satz, den du bilden musst.


----------



## Hirsi325 (24. April 2009)

Teil 1:
khaefwawghj,u.wghiahjavawohefubnsnweghjybvyevagkl.,hesuahfuwenbuaweuhgv awuehf aw uawe hawulebngubawuebhfauwefhajsdf aweufbawefubausdb,.fubwueqdpaiseghuebbi bbrylxbvasdfbnaiuwbböl

Teil 2:
hallo, wie geht es dir?

Neue Aufgabe:
Teil 1: Geh auf Wikipedia und klick auf Zufälliger Artikel, merk dir den Titel!
Teil 2: Klick nochmal auf Zufälliger Artikel und klick solange auf die Links in den Artikeln damit du wieder zu deinem Anfangsartikel kommst.
Teil 3: Poste jeden deiner Schritte hier. 

Ich nehm jetz mal als beispiel was ich schon kenn...
Spinat(als 1. zufälliger Artikel) und Pflanze(als 2. zufälliger Artikel)

Pflanze -> grundnahrungsmittel -> Gemüse -> Spinat


bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (24. April 2009)

erster Artikel:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterw%C3%A4sche
zweiter Artikel:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/September

sry, aber da find ich beim besten Willen keinen Zusammenhang zur Unterwäsche zurück, bitte im Rahmen des Möglichen bleiben mit den Aufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da es über die Wikiseite nicht geht, mach ich es mal selbst mit Assoziationen:

Unterwäsche - Kleidung - Schutz vor Kälte - Mantel - Herbst - September


Edit: Irgendwie funzt der Unterwäsche Link nicht, gebt einfach "Unterwäsche" in der Wiki-Suche ein, dann findet ihr meine Seite 



*Eure Aufgabe: Schreibt einen Brief an einen beliebigen WoW Raid- oder Instanzboss (da gibt es ja weibliche wie männliche Bosse, sollte also für jeden was dabei sein). Worum es in dem Brief geht, ist euch überlassen, es könnte also ein rein freundschaftlicher Brief sein, ein Brief, in dem ihr eure Liebe zu dem Boss gesteht, irgendein geschäftlicher Brief oder meinetwegen auch eine Morddrohung. Was euch halt so einfällt. Zusätzlich zu dem Brief gehört es noch zur Aufgabe, einen Screenshot des Bosses zu posten, damit sich auch die Leute ein Bild machen können, die ihn nicht kennen (über Google gibts sicher genug Bilder zu finden)
Wenn ihr kein WoW spielt, könnt ihr auch einen Brief an einen Boss aus eurem Game schreiben, aber auch hier den Screenshot nicht vergessen*


----------



## Huntermoon (24. April 2009)

Mein Brief geht an Lady Blaumeux, eine der 4 Horseman, geschrieben aus der Sicht meiner Todesritteren



> Hallo Blaumeux,
> Altest Haus! Wie gehts dir den so? Bei mir ist in Letzter Zeit Einiges Passiert -Verratt an Arthy, und so...
> Was war den bei dir so passiert, auser dein Umzug? Naja also ich habe Gestern erste in paar "unschuldige" Scharlachroten Abgeschlachtet, das war ne Gaudi, wie in guten alten Zeiten. Auf jeden Fall wollt ich dir noch sagen, das ich dir bald mal nen Kleinen Besuch mit neun Freunden abstatten werden.
> Möge dir dein Pferd nicht unterm Hintern wegfaulen: Aredara






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[erste von links]

Neue Aufgaben: Schreibe eine kurze Geschichte deines Characters (in nem MMORPG)


----------



## Ayi (26. April 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, du meinst den WoW Char, ansonsten hätte ich einen RP Char von mir ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zuerst einmal: Mein Main ist Ayi, eine Draenei Schamanin auf Elementar geskillt. (seit es Dualspecc gibt, hab ich ihr zwar auch eine Healskillung gegönnt, aber ich schreibe trotzdem aus der Sicht einer Eleschamanin) Jetzt kommt ein kleines Problem: Der Schami ist auf einem normalem Realm zuhause (also kein RP-Server) Somit habe ich mir nie die Mühe gemacht, mir eine Hintergrundgeschichte für Ayi zu überlegen oder irgendwelche Charaktereigenschaften zurechtzulegen. Somit werde ich bei meiner Geschichte nun ein wenig improvisieren müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl Ayi inzwischen längst Lvl 80 ist, schreibe ich mal aus der Sicht eines Chars, der noch nicht ganz soweit ist ^^ Welches Level genau sie zu dem Zeitpunkt der Geschichte hatte lass ich mal offen, sollte anhand der Erzählung aber eingrenzbar sein. Und ja.. ich hab von Anfang an gezielt bei den Nachtelfen gequestet, somit hatte ich mit Lvl 40 auch schon einen Säbler (lvl 30 Mounts gab es damals noch nicht)




> Der Wolf preschte durch den Dschungel. Obwohl die Schamanin auf dem Nachtsäbler schneller voran gekommen wäre, genoss sie es von Zeit zu Zeit, das Gras unter den eigenen Pfoten zu spüren. Ayi hing ihren Gedanken nach. "Töte davon 10, besorg mir davon 7 Stück.." Sie knurrte. Hielt man sie für eine komplette Idiotin? Jedes Kind hätte die Aufgaben erledigen können, und auch irgendwelche weggewehten Tagebuchseiten aufzusammeln schien nicht sonderlich spannend zu sein. "Pah, Zwerge! Können die nicht auf ihre Zettel aufpassen?" Ohne ihr Tempo zu drosseln lief Ayi weiter. Die Tiger und Panther, die ihren Weg kreuzten, beachtete die Schamanin nicht. Sollen ihre Auftragsgeber die Katzen doch selbst töten!
> Ihr Ziel war die alte Trollsiedlung, die angeblich mitten im Dschungel versteckt war. Ob an den Geschichten über die Tiergötter wohl was dran war? Es hieß, dass niemand, der dem Geheimnis auf die Spur gekommen war, lebend zurück gekehrt war. Und viele, die es versucht, aber nicht erreicht hatten, waren nur knapp dem Tode entronnen. Genau der richtige Ort, um ihre Abenteuerlust auszuleben! "Oder um zu sterben", fügte Ayi leise noch hinzu, verwarf den Gedanken aber wieder. Sie musste vorsichtig sein, das war ihr bewusst.
> Wo die Siedlung war, wusste Ayi aus Erzählungen. Aber dass sie so gut bewacht wurde, wurde ihr erst jetzt klar. Überall waren Trolle zu sehen, die wachsam in alle Richtungen spähten. Kein Zweifel, hier musste es richtig sein! Aber was war das für ein merkwürdiger Stein? Das Symbol darauf konnte die Draenei nicht einordnen. Doch dann zuckte sie mit den Schultern. Es war vermutlich nur eine zufällige natürliche Begebenheit, aber vor allem war der Stein gut genug, sich vorerst dahinter zu verstecken. Ayi blieb in Geisterwolfgestalt und beobachtete das Treiben erst einmal aus ihrem Versteck heraus. Sie konnte längst nicht so gut schleichen wie ein Schurke, aber sofern sie außer Sichtweite blieb, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn sie doch nur besser etwas erkennen könnte... Die Schamanin seufzte. In Wolfsgestalt konnte sie nicht zaubern, aber näher heranwagen konnte sie sich auch nicht, ohne entdeckt zu werden. So verwandelte sie sich in ihre normale Gestalt zurück und murmelte den Zauber, der ihr ermöglichte, für einige Zeit in die Ferne zu sehen.* Der Zauber bereitete ihr zwar immer etwas Kopfschmerzen während er wirkte, aber hier hatte sie wohl keine andere Wahl. Immerhin war es klüger, vorher die Lage zu peilen anstatt blind ins Verderben zu rennen.
> Ayi war enttäuscht. Sie sah nun zwar die Trolle genauer, aber von Tiergöttern war nichts zu erkennen. Nur die Schlangenstatuen am Eingang und die Tigerstatuen bewiesen, dass Tiere hier durchaus verehrt wurden. Aber leibhaftige Götter oder Halbgötter waren nirgends zu sehen. Sollten das doch nur Gerüchte gewesen sein und nicht mehr? Doch da fiel ihr Blick auf das Tor. Ob es abgeschlossen war oder nicht, wusste Ayi nicht, aber um dies auszuprobieren, müsste sie näher ran. Allerdings würde das heißen, dass sie die Deckung verlassen müsste. Und doch war die Schamanin sich sicher, dass sie dort hindurch müsste, wenn sie je hinter das Geheimnis kommen wollte.
> ...



* Fernsicht lernt der Schamane von heute schon im Lowlevel bereich. Ab welchem Lvl genau weiß ich ich nicht mehr, aber vor lvl 40 auf jeden Fall. Wie beschrieben kann man wie mit einem Fernglas für eine gewisse Zeit in die Ferne zu sehen. Hat zwar eine gewisse Reichweite, die nicht überschritten werden kann, aber um ein Lager auszukundschaften ist der noch einigermaßen nützlich. (oder auch auf nem BG)

Eigentlich wollte ich die Geschichte etwas kürzer werden lassen, aber ich hoffe, sie gefällt euch so auch. Obwohl ich bewusst nicht erwähnt habe, wo die Geschichte spielt, sollte dies anhand der Beschreibungen sicher jedem klar werden, der WoW spielt. Falls nicht, fragt mich einfach^^  Übrigens: Die Skaya, die am Ende der Geschichte eine Gastrolle bekommen hat, ist mein ursprünglicher Main, bevor ich Ayi dazu befördert hatte... 


*Neue Aufgabe:
Stell dir vor, du wärst für einen Tag unsichtbar. Schreibe auf, was du so alles anstellst mit deiner Unsichtbarkeit.*


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> erster Artikel:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterw%C3%A4sche
> zweiter Artikel:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/September
> ...



Einschub:
Fail. Es geht in wenigen Schritten:

September -> Oktoberfest -> Dirndl -> Kategorie:Frauenkleidung -> Unterkleid -> Unterwäsche

Man muss schon ein bisschen nachdenken bei solchen Aufgaben.



> Neue Aufgabe:
> Stell dir vor, du wärst für einen Tag unsichtbar. Schreibe auf, was du so alles anstellst mit deiner Unsichtbarkeit.



Leute begrapschen/schlagen, klauen, Dinge zerstören.
*
Neue Aufgabe:
Lad ein Foto von dir hoch und mal dir "böse" Augenbrauen mit paint. (Nein, dein mybuffed-bild gilt nicht.)*


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

wie sehen denn böse augenbrauen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm... ^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So O:


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nächste Aufgabe: Stelle ein Menu mit den ekligsten Sachen zusammen und erkläre ihre Zubereitung.*


----------



## Bellthane (28. April 2009)

So einmal ein klassisches 3-Gänge Menü:

Vorspeise:
Zur Vorspeise gibt es heute:

Wolfsurin-Suppe mit eitrigen Madeninnereien als Beilage

Hauptspeise:

Spanwolf (so wie Spanferkel halt), als Beilage, Madenzerfressenes Brot und fauligen Eiersalat

Nachspeise:

Karamellisierter fauler Apfel, mit saurer Sahne-Milch-Himbeersoße


Als erstes fange ich mir mal einen Wolf, für die ersten 2 Gerichte. Ich zapfe ihm seinen Urin ab und koche diese dann mit Gewürzen zu einer schmackhaften Suppe. Für die eitrigen Madeninnereien hole ich mir mal ein paar alte Maden aus dem Keller und lass diese von meinem Assistenten ausnehmen. Ich nehme dann die Innereien, mach Panade drumherum und brate die dann heraus.

Für die Hauptspeise häute ich mal den Wolf und hole mir meinen Nachbar der ihn mir auf dem Grill schmackhaft brät. Das Madenzerfressene Brot hole ich aus dem Kompost und schneide es in gleich große Stücke. Den Salat hole ich aus der Sonne und stelle ihn auf den Tisch.

Den faulen Apfel hebe ich vom Boden des Apfelbaumes auf und karamellisiere ihn in der Pfanne. Für die Soße nehme ich mir saure Sahne, schlage sie und gebe die Milch-Himbeersoße dazu.

Bon appétit

*Nächste Aufgabe:

Erzähle eine kleine Geschichte darüber, was du anstellen würdest, wenn du dich überall hin teleportieren könntest.*


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

ich würde mich zur schule porten, und... Gleich wieder zurück... warum? Weils lustig is...
Nächstes:
Nenne 4 Bosse aus WoW - Burning Crusade


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

Illidan,Archimone,Magteridon,Gruul



*Nächste Aufgabe:* Male mit einem beliebigen programm auf deinem rechner ein Raketenauto, und poste das Bild in diesem thread


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

tadaa

next: poste ein bild von deiner lieblingsband und schreibe die namen aller mitglieder drunter


----------



## Mayenn (1. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




David Draiman(Sänger) Dan Donegan(Gittarist) John Moyer(Bass) Mike Wengren(Schlagzeuger) 


*Schreibe ein kleines Gedicht, Lied oder sowas über dein lieblings Onlinegame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

World of Warcraft
Blizz der Schöpfer
Wir die Geldbringer
So sollts geschehen
Noch Jahre lang
Bis das Ende der WoW kommt
Have Fun^^

Nächste:
Poste das Bild eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Protection Paladins xD


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- ist ein Paladin

Nächste Aufgabe:
Schreibe eine kurze Geschichte über Buffed.


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Es war mal vor langer Zeit im Buffed Forum eine ganz ganz einsame Moderatiorin die nichts mit ihren Leben anfangen konnte. Tag für Tag suchte sie nach den Sinn ihres Lebens. 
Eines Tages regestierte sich jemand mit dem Namen "Redryujin". Die einsame Moderatiorin hatte ein Auge auf den neuen Redryujin geworfen und fing auch nach langer Zeit mit ihm Kontakt zu knüpfen. Aus einen kleinen Plausch wurde mal ein Flirt, aus einen FLirt wurde die große Liebe. Heute leben sie zusammen bis sie der Tod sie scheidet und die einsame Moderation ist nicht mehr einsam denn sie hat den Sinn ihres Lebens gefunden es war "die ewige Liebe zu Redryujin"
Ende.

war ne kleine Buffed love story.

So neue Aufgabe:

Finde heraus wer die Moderation von meiner Lovestory ist. Kleiner Tip ihr Name fängt mit "L" an.


----------



## Ayi (3. Mai 2009)

Da ich nur eine Moderatorin finden konnte, die mit L anfängt, meinst du vermutlich Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Neue Aufgabe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, die Gute kennt ihr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn nicht, klär ich euch mal auf: das ist Lady Vashj aus dem Schlangenschrein

Lad dir dieses Bild herunter und bearbeite es mit einem Bildprogramm deiner Wahl. Also drück der Lady beispielsweise eine Zahnbürste in die Hand oder setz ihr eine Sonnenbrille auf. Irgendwelche kleinen Details. Du kannst die Sachen einfach draufpinseln, aber wenn du mehr Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du auch ein Foto z.B. einer Zahnbürste einfügen. In dem Fall solltest du die Zahnbürste aber schon soweit ausschneiden, dass kein quadratisches Bild auf Lady Vashj klebt. Du kannst auch gerne den Hintergrund etwas verändern. Bedingung ist, dass man Lady Vashj noch immer erkennt.*


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7501:creatureladyvashj2.JPG]

Nächste Aufgabe:

Finde heraus was am 6. Mai 2009 gegen 16:35 auf Kabel 1 läuft!


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.kabeleins.de/film_dvd/tv_progra...hp?t=1241378853

hier da müsste das Programm sein da steht auch läuft ist schon alles aufgeschlagen.

Müsste Abenteuer Alltag Wir wander aus um die Zeit laufen nach link.

Nächste Aufgabe.

Schreibe ein Liebegeständis hier in das Forum das an einen beliebigen Buffed user gerichtet ist. (natürlich soll das kein ernst gemeintes Liebesgeständis sein.)  Es müssen aber min. 5 Sätze sein, viel Spass beim schreiben wird nicht einfach. (der arme dens trifft tut mir jetzt schon leid)


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

Oh Benji9,
und verbindet eine Liebe, die stärker ist als jede Ignorefunktion.
Ich weiß, dass auch du das Feuer spürst, und ich hoffe eines Tages können wir wieder miteinander kommunizieren, ohne auf die Zitatfunktion anderer User zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Deine kindlich-naive Art spricht mich als leidenschaftlichen Päderasten an, und wer weiß - vielleicht werde ich einmal Priester und wir können unsere Beziehung auch auf die körperliche Ebene erweitern.
Du bist das Licht, das mir den Weg weist und die Quelle köstlichster Unterhaltung in Stunden der Langeweile.
Ich liebe dich von ganzem Herzen!

Willst du mit mir gehen?
[ ] ja
[ ] nein

Und so verbleibe ich
    in Liebe Night Falls

*Aufgabe: Verfasse ein fiktives Antwortschreiben aus der Position des Benji9*


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich werde dich nicht heiraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich habe dich vor 2 Stunden unter der Ignore-Funktion runtergenommen.

Eigendlich mag ich dich. Aber ich ahsse es, wenn du mich Benjamin Blümchen nennst. Bitte lasse dass, sonst geh ich wirklich soweit, um nen Mod anzuschreiben. 
Ich wünsche dir ne gute Freundschaft mit mir^^Und um weiteren tollen unterhaltsammen Stunde mit mir^^

Dein Benji9



Ps: Lustig, das ich den Post rechtzeitig entdeckt habe, bevor schlimmeres passier xD

Aufgabe: Zähl eine Person auf, die du mal überhaupt nicht leiden kannst, und du am liebsten verhauen willst! Dazu schreib soviele Gründe wie nur möglich, warum du ihn hasst. Bitte nur Leute, die diesen Forum niemals lesen werden...


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Die eine Person, die ich wirklich hasse..  Dolga..  (der liest hier sicher nicht mit..)
Mit dem war ich in der Berufsschule..

Gründe:
Er hat gedacht, er muss sich über mich und einen Kumpel zusammen mit seiner Bande lustig machen... (jaja.. zu 5t sind sie stark)
(!) Er hat meinen Kumpel geschlagen, während ich auf dem WC war..


Das war der Punkt, an dem es gereicht hat..  ich habe mir ihn und seine Bande vorgenommen... ich hab 2 von ihnen erstmal einfach weggeschubst.. und dann hab ich ihn gepackt...  und ich hab ihm eine reingehaut... dann hab ich ihn fallen gelassen...  seine "Kumpels" sind daraufhin weg gelaufen...

Ich wende Gewalt nicht aus Spaß an, und ich reagiere auch nicht auf verbale Angriffe..  aber wenn einer Freunde von mir angreift ist der Spaß zu Ende.. Er hat mich und meinen Kumpel  nie wieder angesprochen nach der Aktion..


So.. die nächste Aufgabe:
Da Benji "reingestört" hat (es hat ja geheißen "eine *fiktive* Antwort von Benji9" und nicht eine Antwort von Benji selbst..) ist die "neue" Aufgabe, eine fiktive Antwort aus Benji9's Sicht zu schreiben auf den Post von Night Falls


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

fiktiver-Benji9 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Night falls,
> du bist mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen.
> Ich habe dich nur ignoriert um unsere Liebe zu testen.
> Du hast mir gezeigt, dass du in guten wie auch in schlechten Zeiten zu mir hältst.
> ...



Nächste Aufgabe:
Beschreibt was Benji9 und Night falls alles in ihrem Date machen werden.


----------



## Naarg (4. Mai 2009)

Erst werden Sie zum Italiener gehen, und zusammen einen großen Teller Spagetti, und ein dickes Erdbeereis mit gaanz viel Sahne essen. 
Hand in hand werden Sie durch den Park gehn, und dann am Stadtteich über eine Stunde lang den Sternenhimmel betrachen. 
Anschließed geht es zu einem der beidne nach Huase, und dann wird mit einem guten Wein gekuschelt.

Aufgabe: Schreibe mir nen Gästebucheitrag, aber mehr als nen Einzeiler :>


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

I did.

Ersetze alle deinen o, u un a im Titel duch entsprechende Umlaute.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Mai 2009)

Erledigt
Schreibe einem Buffendmitglied einen Fanbrief, und sende ihn ab, und poste ihn hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2009)

Eine Sache rein präventiv zu dem Spiel: Anforderungen, die zu Diskreditierungen oder Beleidungung anderer Menschen führen, Aufrufe zu Mailbomben/Floodereien/Spammereien oder negativen Aktionen auf anderen Seiten bzw. alle anderen negativen und Netiquetten-widrigen Aktionen führen zur sofortigen Schließung des Threads und Sperre des Post-Erstellers. 

Der Hinweis muss zwischendurch einfach ab und zu mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe das war nicht auf meine nächste Aufgabe bezogen. Ich machs sicherheitshalber deutlich: *EIN* Fanbrief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Sache rein präventiv zu dem Spiel: Anforderungen, die zu Diskreditierungen oder Beleidungung anderer Menschen führen, Aufrufe zu Mailbomben/Floodereien/Spammereien oder negativen Aktionen auf anderen Seiten bzw. alle anderen negativen und Netiquetten-widrigen Aktionen führen zur sofortigen Schließung des Threads und Sperre des Post-Erstellers.
> 
> Der Hinweis muss zwischendurch einfach ab und zu mal sein
> 
> ...



Gut dann werde ich mal dafür sorgen das es nicht dazu kommt. Folgenden Fanbrief habe ich geschrieben.

An ZAM
Betreff: Mein allergrößter Fan

Hallo ZAM,

Ich wollte nur sagen das ich dein allergrößter FAN bin. Ich bewundere dich wie Gut du deine Arbeit bei Buffed nachgehst. Deine Hilfsbereitschaft zu den Usern ist immer tadellos. Durch deine Freundlichkeit fühle ich mich hier immer sehr geborgen. In mancher Notsituation hast du mir schon geholfen wobei ich das an dir auch sehr schätze. Was ich dich immer schon Fragen wollte sind deine Harre echt? Wenn ja wie pflegst du sie? Wir könnten ja auch mal Abends gemütlich im Biergarten ein Bier trinken auch wenn ich kein Alkohol trinke. Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Spass bei deiner Arbeit.

Dein allergrößter Fan 
Redryujin

PS: Das ist kein Liebesbrief sondern ein Fanbrief
 ______________________________________________________

ich hoffe mal das das keine konsequnzen gibt aber egall es war nichts beleidigendes drin oder das gegen die nettiquette verstößt.

Nächste Aufgabe.

Bald ist es wieder soweit bzw irgendwann ist es mal wieder so weit die Wahlen zum Bundeskanzler/in

Stellt euch jetzt vor ihr nehmt an der Wahl teil und müsst jetzt eine Rede halten vor Deutschland.

Eure Aufgabe:
Schreibe hier deine Rede rein was du alles ändern würdest für Deutschland und überzeuge die Bürger/in warum sie dich zum Bundeskanzler/in wählen sollen. Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## simion (15. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Winipek (16. Juni 2009)

So dann setz ich mal an meine Schreibmaschine, das gute Stück aus DDR-Produktion tut’s ja immer noch hervorragend und werde mal meine Rede schreiben!
So schwer wird das schon nicht sein …das Geld für den Schreiber erspar ich den Steuerzahlern schon mal! Also los..

Liebe Mitbürger und liebe Mitbürgerinnen!

Ja es ist wieder an der Zeit sich mit mir eurer Bundeskanzlerin zu beschäftigen …Wie ihr wisst habe ich große Dinge, ach was sag ich  GROSSARTIGE Dinge für unser Land gemacht …

-Ich hab die Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpft *harhar*(Ach ne, bitte streichen, das kommt noch)

-Ich hab mehr Arbeitsplätze geschaffen (Mist, das hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft)

-Die Gesundheitsversorgung hat sich extrem verbessert (..hmm.. die Idee war zumindest da..)

-Ich habe einen deutschen Pabst berufen! (Könnt wohl Ärger mit dem Vatikan geben, wenn ich das so schreibe…)
…..
…..
…..
Okeeee, ich besorg mir doch einen Schreiber, hab schließlich wichtigeres zu tun …ein Land regieren...oder ich geh shoppen –genau!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Ziel nicht ganz erreicht aber ich hoffe ihr last es durch gehen ^^



Aufgabe:

*Stellt euch vor ist seid Gildenmeister/in und müsst eure Members so richtig den Marsch blasen, weil so ziemlich alles daneben geht . Die Raids verlaufen sch..., jeder bedient sich aus der Gildenbank, etc. Ihr könnt ich auch einen Grund aussuchen ^^*


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

Ok, habs mir vorgestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aufgabe:
Höre 2 Stunden lang Tokio Hotel und schreibe dann auf, was dir an Tokio Hotel gefallen bzw. nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Edit: So ein Mist, jetzt hab ich die Rede für nichts geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, ich lasse sie trotzdem mal noch hier drin.
Aber ich weigere mich, 2 Stunden lang Musik zu hören, die mir nicht gefällt, das kann jemand anders tun ^^
Hier meine Rede:
_Werte Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger Deutschlands,

Wenn ich Euer Bundeskanzler wäre würde ich vieles ändern! Natürlich wollen viele Steuersenkungen und sichere Arbeitsplätze. Doch bei mir wäre das anders! Ich würde jedem Deutschen Bürger GAAA-RAN-TIEREN, dass er AN JEDEM TAG einmal die volle Auswahl einer Hauptmahlzeit hat zwischen:
- Einem Gratis-Döner
- Einer Gratis-Riesencurrywurst
- Einem Gratis Stiefel Bier
ODER
- Einem Gratis-Chefsalat mit Sauce nach Wahl!

IST das nicht ein tolles Angebot? Ich GA-RAN-TIERE Euch Fast Food von BESTER Deutscher Qualität. Wo sonst auf der Welt hat man die Möglichkeit zu sagen, dass jedem Bürger das selbe Recht auf Fast Food zugesprochen wird? Ja sogar in Amerika muss der Durchschnitts-Amerikaner täglich um sein Überleben kämpfen, um seine Tagesration an Fast Food bezahlen zu können. Das sind Zustände, die wir hier nicht dulden dürfen und nicht dulden wollen, werte Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger!
JA! Wir LEBEN in einer Demokratie, Freiheit im Fast Food Bereich für uns alle! Was gibt es Schöneres auf dieser Welt?

Darum wählt mich, nicht einfach als Bundeskanzler, nein sondern als GARANT für Fast Food Lieferungen!

Wählt mich, für ein besseres Deutschland mit gesichertem Fast Food und weil ich Fussball genauso liebe wie Ihr. Deutschland vor, noch ein Tor!
Ich danke Euch!_



Nächste Aufgabe:
Stell Dir vor, Du wärst naives Supermodel und möchtest für eine Spendenaktion aufrufen "Spendet Eure schönen Kleider für arme Leute!" Argumentiere, warum man seine Prada, Gucci, etc. -Klamotten nicht nur einmal tragen und für ewig in den Schrank hängen, sondern an arme Leute spenden sollte. Argumentiere aber so, wie wenn Du tatsächlich an das glauben würdest, das Du da erzählst.


----------



## Ayi (16. Juni 2009)

_so, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt Medmius übergehen möchte, brauch ich keine 2 Stunden, um zu wissen, dass ich Tokio Hotel nicht leiden kann. Grund: Sie können einfach nicht singen, reicht das? ^^ Also weiter mit Davatars Aufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _

Habt ihr nicht schon immer mehr Platz in eurem Kleiderschrank gewünscht? Anstatt die teuren Klamotten nur im Schrank versauern zu lassen, sollten wir sie armen Menschen spenden! So wird der überfüllte Kleiderschrank wieder frei für unsere nächsten Einkäufe.
Also, liebe Modelkolleginnen, tut etwas für die armen! Zusätzlich zu freien Kleiderschränken pusht das zudem noch unser Image, wie ihr seht gibt es für uns also nur Vorteile


*Neue Aufgabe*
Erfindet ein WoW Item. Ob es sich um einen Ring oder um ein Kopfteil handelt oder worum auch immer, ist euch überlassen, solange es ein Kleidungsitem ist.

also:
- Wie heißt das Item
- Was ist es? (also Ring, Schultern, etc)
- welche Stats hat es?
- Für welches Level?
- Welche Qualität? (da es Stats haben soll: grün oder besser)
- wo bekommt man es her?

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch noch beschreiben, wie es aussieht, aber das ist freiwillig. Lasst euch einfach irgendwas einfallen. Ihr könnt entweder "realistisch" bleiben mit den Itemstats, aber wenn es euch lieber ist, könnt ihr auch ein total absurdes Item erfinden. (z.B. einen Ring mit 40 Wille und zusätzlich 40 Deffwertung, aber sonst nichts)


----------



## Haramann (16. Juni 2009)

Wanderhut der Nasenaffen
Kopf
+3 Ausdauer
-19 Intelligenz
+37 Willenskraft
+1 Stärke
"Sieht peinlich aus"

Aufgabe: Finde ein Wort das rückwärts ein anderes Wort ergibt. ( keine Namen wie Anna oder so).
Viel Spaß


----------



## Ayi (16. Juni 2009)

Regal - Lager



Schreibe den Refrain deines Lieblingsliedes auf. Wenn du mehrere Lieblingslieder hast, such dir eines davon raus ^^


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Lagerregal? Oder wolltest du genau das nicht?
Edit: Zu spät.

Schreibe den Refrain deines Lieblingsliedes auf. Wenn du mehrere Lieblingslieder hast, such dir eines davon raus ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Man or animal, I don't care at all
Find the antidote underneath the dose
Man or animal, obidient-
out of control

Wie heißt das Lied, dessen Refrain ich hier nieder geschrieben habe?


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juni 2009)

Man Or Animal von audioslave... müsste es sein...^^


----------



## Ayi (17. Juni 2009)

hast deine neue Aufgabe vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Das ist quasi ne Doppel-Aufgabe jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überlege Dir eine mathematische (nicht allzu komplizierte Aufgabe), die der nächste Poster nach Dir von Hand (sprich ohne Taschenrechner oder Ähnliches, schriftliche Rechnungen auf Papier sind jedoch erlaubt) lösen muss. Erlaubt sind Punkt- und Strich-Operationen, sowie Klammern.


----------



## Winipek (18. Juni 2009)

24:2=


Aufgabe :
Suche Dir ein Portrait heraus und versuche es mit Paint zu verbessern und stelle hier dein Kunstwerk vor!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> 24:2=
> 
> 
> Aufgabe :
> Suche Dir ein Portrait heraus und versuche es mit Paint zu verbessern und stelle hier dein Kunstwerk vor!



[attachment=8019:bruce_willis.jpg]

Nächste Aufgabe:

Zähle mindestens 10 Filme mit dem obigen Schauspieler auf. *Beweise Dich selbst und versuche es ohne Hilfen.*


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

1. Stirb langsam
2. Stirb langsam 2
3. Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht
4. Stirb langsam 4.0
5. Das fünfte Element
6. Sin City
7. Armageddon
8. Pulp Fiction
9. Lucky Number Slevin
10. Das Mercury Puzzle

Erkläre in einem Satz Darwins Evolutionstheorie!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Die Darwinsche Theorie besagt, dass Menschen und Affen den gleichen Ursprung haben. (Sie sagt noch viel mehr, aber das ist im großen und ganzen das kürzeste)

Nächste Aufgabe:

Mache ein Bild von einer deiner Wände, und sage, was da so alles zu sehen ist.^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links ein Poster von "Der Pate" und rechts eins von 2Pac.

Nenne das kult-Zitat aus dem Film "Der Pate".


----------



## D'eater (6. Juli 2009)

Ich mache ihm ein Angebot, das er nicht ablehnen kann...

Wobei es gibt eigentlich noch viel schönere. (Bonasera, Bonasera, was habe ich dir getan, dass du mich so respektlos behandelst. Du kommst in mein Haus am Hochzeitstag meiner Tochter und bittest mich einen Mord zu begehen...)

So, aber Aufgabe.

Beschreibe Deinen Tag in einem sich reimenden Vierzeiler.


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

D schrieb:


> Beschreibe Deinen Tag in einem sich reimenden Vierzeiler.




Ich steh auf und tu essen in Mund
dann geh ich mim Hund
 Ab zur schule und zurück, der rest so dies und das...
dann ab ins bett, mit gas!

Lol is das schlecht xD


Räum endlich dein Zimmer auf und mach ein vorher nacher bild!


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Geht nicht, hab keine Kamera!


----------

